# pregnant??



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

well iv been on here complaining about ivos temper..well i think I THINK i know why...i picked her up today and her stomach was kinda big! shes kinda skinny so its a bit unusual forher...her nibbles well there massive!! and shes also edgy...

i mean im no expert but i think the case is she preggers i hope not!
i think its time to take a good trip to the vets again!

are these the symptoms of pregnancy tho?? 

i would really appreciate help thnx 
kim x


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

well i had my sister feel her belly and she seems to think that she is...she isnt an expert but weve had alot of animals that have been pregnant and shes always been right omg this is so scary its not that im not happy for her its just i really dont know if she is or she isnt i wouldnt know what 2 do if she was like care wise im still a dumb 17 year old girl lol the only thing she hasnt done yet is rip furr or w.e off her self if that sounds correct...shes laying down alot...but shes still quite active when out the cage thisis so worrying for me,haha its like saying im not ready for a babey yet lol thats what it kinda is like lol oh well.

its confusing as well coz she lives in the cage with hunny,,,apparentlly shes a female..and shes about hm 8 months old now..benji on the otherhand hes 2 months and as soon as he saw ivo he kept humping her:shock:...

so i dont know if its benji..or hunny...hunny has been humping her too:shock:gawwwd lol..i got a load of buns who like humping loads sorri if that sounds rude lol but thats how it is in this house...but i mean ever since i noticed benji constantly humping i let them out seperatly now...anyways i hope someone could help i cant get any imformation on the stoopid internet i would be greatful thnx x


----------



## cheryl (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there!

I was just wondering if you have checked what sex Hunny is lately? i would double check just to make sure that she's still a girl lol

Just flip her over and have a look or get someone to hold her while you look if that is easier,ifshe is indeed a boy you wouldn't be able to miss his little gems, at 8 months old his little pink sacsshould stand out. 

Another thing, girl bunnies do hump other girl bunnies

my Sunshine and Daisy love each other to bits and they're both girls,but they will hump each other occassionally.

all the best!

cheryl


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Kim,

I've moved this into the Rabbitry for you, you'll get more answers here.

I would check the sex of all rabbits she's been in contact with, and if one or more is a male then I would pretty much garuntee she's pregnant.

If she's into her third or fourth week you can feel the babies moving around. They should be in her lower stomach, near her backlegs. The sit in a U shape, starting above the genitals and making their way up both sides. If she's lying on her side,and you watch very carefully, you should be able to see movement.

You can try palpatating, but that is hard and needs practice.And if her belly is getting big, then she's probably in her third or fourth week.

Taking her to a vet would be the best way to find out. You could probably take all the bunnies in and get them all sexed properly.

Good luck!

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah i think i will do...but can a 2 month old male get her pregnant?? i just find it really wierd how shes constant laying about now and her belly feels kinda big...if anythink shed babout 2/3weeks


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 17, 2007)

Was she with him two weeks ago?He maybe a bit older than two months.And it has been known for some males to become sexually potent at 3 months.

Best bet would be to bring all the rabbits she's had contact with in to the vets, and get them all sexed, just to make sure ones not a boy pretending to be a girl.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

well i just done what dawn said..when shes laying on her side to watch it for movements iv just done that and she was breathing quite heavily coz i was standing there and the breathingis going up and down but at the same time i sometimes saw these little waves like something is actually moving im going to get to deep into yet tho but i did see movements...i dnt know if rabbits breath up and down and have waves in there stomach at the same time i know for certain hunny doesnt..but the thing is ivo hasnt made a nest or anything


----------



## binkies (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you checked for ummm....things......on a rabbit and a girl rabbit wouldn't have? It is really important to remove Hunny if she is a he. KimboUNCW can tell ya that one!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

IF she is pregnant do i have to seperate her and hunny when the babies pop out??


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ha Ha Binkies-that's no kidding.Just in your free time, if you would like to read this thread, it has ALOT of info on babies and mamas in it, may be real helpful for ya if she is preg...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17350&amp;forum_id=8


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 17, 2007)

How many rabbits do you have? You need to have them ALL separated until you know who's what, otherwise you will have more litters. If you have several other rabbits, you may already have more pregnant bunnies. A vet trip for all involved would be a good idea.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree! Seperate them all, and take them all to the vets to get sexed if you take your preggo bun in.

What you described to me sounds like a pregnant (or very gassy)bunny.If you watch even closer you should be able to starts eeing individual babies move. You should see movement in about the same spots each time.

Get a nest box ready, something the mom can jump in and out of easily and is big enough to sit in, but not big enough to want to stay all the time. If you measure your girl, and add on an inch or two in length and width, that would be a good size.

I would wait another week, and then give her a box, and lots of hay. If you see her pulling fur or carrying hay in her mouth before then, give her the box earlier.

If she will let you, you can try to put your hands firmly but gently on her lower sides and under belly and feel the babies moving.

But I would still highly reccommend taking her into the vets, and they should be able to tell you approximatly how far along she is.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

well i tried to do the math and around about the time when she prob got pregnant was about the 7th and im deffinatly going to take them ALL to the vet asap also i dont think ivo will at all let me near her stomach shes very edgy but thank you for all the replies it has been helpfull...but there is something that hasntt been answered sorry to bother you all but say hunny wasa girl and ivo popped out some babeys..do i have to seperate hunny and ivo??i took hunny downstairs the other day and she wouldnt have it she wanted toget back to ivo...so i think its going to be difficult doing that...


thank you for your replies ill chek her again in the morning just in case it was just a bloated belly

kim


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you 100% sure Hunny is a girl? 

I would reccommend seperating them, but allowing them to be in cages right next to each other, or in and NIC condo with a seperator.

It is possible for females to live together while one has babies, but other times they will fight or the babies will get hurt. I wouldn't take the chance, I would keep them seperate, but if possible still able to see and groom each other through the seperator.

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes if Hunny is male you would have to seperate them.She could get get pregnant right away.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

well i think i am pritty sure she is a female she had a prevouse owner for 6 months and she said she was a female and i also took her to vet couple days after i got her and i told the vets he was a female and accidently put the themometor in the wrong thingy..........................do not want to go into detail lol so if she wasnt i think she would of told me if she was a he....im going to call the vet this morning and make an appointment for all the little critters!! thank you for replies 

Kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

well i cheked her belly again this morning andits the same as last night,i chekd near the thigh just below her ribcage...i felt this little bump and i see more movement when shes on her side..it just baffles me a bit..coz hunny is a female and the only maleis benji,but he looks soo young i know he could be 3months but he looks younger,also vet is full all week:shock::shock::shock:

so i guess ill wait and see what happends for a week and if she got bigger ill some how seperate hunny and ivo.







this is how she is probably most of the day apart from when she sits up and cleans her self...


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 18, 2007)

*kimmeh_121 wrote:*


> well i had my sister feel her belly and she seems to think that she is...she isnt an expert but wev had alot of animals that have been pregnant and shes always been right omg this is so scary its notthat im not happy for her its just i really dont know if she is or she isnt i wouldnt know what 2 do if she was like care wise im still a dumb17 year old girl lol the only thing she hasnt done yet is rip furr orw.e off her self if that sounds correct...shes laying down alot...but shes still quite active when out the cage this is so worrying for me,haha its like saying im not ready for a babey yet lol thats what it kinda is like lol oh well.
> 
> its confusing aswell coz she lives in the cage with hunny,,,apparentlly shes a female..and shes about hm 8 months old now..benji on the other hand hes 2 months and as soon as he saw ivo he kept humping her:shock:...
> 
> so i dont know if its benji..or hunny...hunny has been humping her too:shock:gawwwd lol..i got a load of buns who like humping loads sorri if that sounds rude lol but thats how it is in this house...but i mean ever since i noticed benji constantly humping i let them out seperatly now...anyways i hope someone could help i cant get any imformation on the stoopid internet i would be greatful thnxx





> Hi there,





> I was a little surprised and shocked when i read your post! Did you plan to breed? cause if not dont you think it was a bit silly letting Benji hump her!! she's obviously going to get pregnant!





> And now you'll have all these baby bunnies needing new homes (if your keeping them, and to be honest yournot old enough or mature enoughto be looking after so many buns!) What happens if you cant rehome them?





> Common sense should be telling you to separate them all until you can have them fixed - i presume you have the money to have them neueterd!!??


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

well fair enough on that..but not being funny i might only be 17 but that doesnt mean im not mature enough...plus i have family here who have grown up with rabbits...and babey buns and sold them on just fine..i am not being rude i know it was a bit stupid of me to let benji do that he did escape from his cage at the time while ivo was out i did immeditaly seperated them.

and no i dont really have the money the buns are in seprate cages..the girls share a cage and benji is in his own cage i WILL be getting benji neuterd as it is cheaper to get a male done that it is a female....

i came here to get advice from other people just to be sure 

my mum knows a breeder who will take on the little buns so im not really worried about rehoming them as i do have that back up plan..icant sell them to anyone else...sorry if this sounded rude it wasnt meant 2 

kim x


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 18, 2007)

And i didnt mean to come accross as being rude either.

It was just a very irresponsible thing to do, and you dont seem to worried about it. There are so many buns in rescues at the moment, and problems like this dont help. It doesnt matter how old Benji is, he is still able to 'produce' babies. I'm very surprised you didnt know this.

Please dont let them near eachother again. You need to think about getting your girls spayed, and the Benji neutered when he is old enough, and then you can think about re-introducing them again.

You do know the importance of spaying female buns? if they arent spayed then they risk the chance of getting ovarian cancer. Quite a high % offemale buns die due to this.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

oh i do know that i honestly deep down do care ieven know the risks of when she gives birth..i was an irresponssiblething to do and i do apologise..i love these buns to much not 2 care.

i will some how try my best to get the girls spayed just at the moment money is an issue!!

and again i do apologise 

kim


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 18, 2007)

Kim, i take back what i said about you being irresponsible. Thank you for your reply, i appreciate it wasan accident.

You just concentrate on looking after mummy bunny, and be sure to post pics when she has the babies.

Sending all my love and nose rubs to your buns

Rachael


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 18, 2007)

I wanted to take a moment to add to this thread even though I see y'all have worked out the comments.

a. Accidents do happen and not everybody realizes that a male can get a doe pregnant as young as they can. As a breeder, I was SHOCKED when a 9 week old male got his mom pregnant. He was the ONLY buck she was near and I hadn't been thinking about the fact he was nine weeks old (he was exactly nine weeks the day he must've bred her).

b. What doesn't help with the buns in rescues are the people who buy or adopt buns and then don't stay committed to them. I know of people who have had accidents and successfully rehomed the rabbits with people who might not have adopted a rabbit otherwise. Those people never would have gone to a shelter to begin with...so to think that the fact they adopted an "accident" took away from the shelter rabbits is incorrect. In fact, oftentimes these are the people who wind up loving rabbits AND adopting from shelters later on.

c. Just because a person doesn't come on this board wringing their hands and going, "woe is me...oh my...what am I going to do?"that doesnt' mean that they aren't worried or concerned. The very fact that they post shows their concern and the fact that they want to get help. It isn't like they can use a time machine to go back in time and change what happened....all they can do is move forward.

d. Not everyone knows how rabbits mate...many people think that brothers and sisters won't mate and all sorts of myths like that. I was describing to one person how rabbits mate...and they were so amazed....like "Yreally? They do it THAT way?" They were thinking of human positions for the act....

Just my .02 for anyone who might be upset about how we handle things when "accidents happen".

Peg
*

bunsterlove1969 wrote: *


> And i didnt mean to come accross as being rude either.
> 
> It was just a very irresponsible thing to do, and you dont seem toworried about it. There are so many buns in rescues at the moment, andproblems like this dont help. It doesnt matter how old Benji is, he isstill able to 'produce' babies. I'm very surprised you didnt know this.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 18, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I wanted to take a moment to add to this thread even thoughI see y'all have worked out the comments.
> 
> a. Accidents do happen and not everybody realizes that a malecan get a doe pregnant as young as they can. As a breeder, I was SHOCKED when a 9 week old male got his mom pregnant. He was the ONLY buck she was near and I hadn't been thinking about the fact he was nineweeks old (he was exactly nine weeks the day he must've bred her).
> 
> ...


Hi Peg, thanks for your comments. Kim and i have now sorted this out so please dont have a go at what i said to Kim. You are a breeder and have a totally different opinion of bunnies to me. Here in the UK the reason so many buns are in rescue is because people 'accidently' breed buns then dont know what to do with the babies. It really is appalling. 

I think everyone should have a basic understanding about how animals mate! it really isnt that hard! and we often find that 'young' people who keep buns, put them with another end up with pregnant buns at the end of it! and then these babies end up in pet stores, with no kind of life! If people dont understand the basic knowledge of how bunnies mate then they shouldnt be allowed to have them in the first place!! 

Unlike America our rescue centres DO NOT euthanaze buns they cantrehome (another appalling fact!!) so our centres are over run with bunnies at the moment, and yet people still continue to breed.

I am not saying anything about you as a breeder, but here in the UK its very rare to find a genuine, honest breeder. The breeders i have visited keep their buns in disgusting, dirty and tiny conditions. You can see how alot of us are totally against it. I can see from your posts that you are not one of these breeders.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

im just wondering coz shes probably pregnant most prob!! should i give her lettuce...i gave her a couple peices just now but i didnt think weather to give her it or not??


Kim


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

I would continue to feed her what she is used to. If you give her lettuce on a regular basis, than continueto do so. 

Is she on free feed pellets restricted pellets? I would give her a bit more pellets if she's restricted, then free feed once she's give birth. She'll need the extra energy.

I always continued to feed mom as she was before pregnancy, and continued as the babies grew up. I found give veggies every couple days so I could watch for upset tummies to work well, but I'veyet to have any babies with upset tummies from veggies. 

If you have any other questions, please keep asking! We are here to help you through this!

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

oooh right okay,poor girl i feel sorry for her shes just laying about she looks not well....i dont know if its coz she preggers or what prob is...she has been getting up to eat and drink soi think shes okay...would she know whats going on lol?? i know its stupid question thaught id ask lol 


kim


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Kim , how's your girl doing today? If sheis lying down as much as you say and panting etc she's probably not toofar away from birthing if she is pregnant. Have you given her lots of hay and stuff and a box or something to nest in? She might be a bit upset of she hasn't got anything to have the babies in, seeing as there is a boy rabbit in a cage so close she might feel a bit threatened.

Good luck and make sure you keep coming on here for help and stuff if you need it, the people on this board really know their stuff and while no one wants to see babies bred for no good reason, the attitude here I find has always been aimed at helping the rabbit and not condeming the owners which is really good.

Also what sort of cage have you got the girls living in? If the rabbit does have babies they will all need more space as they get to the running around stage otherwise they all might feel crowded and start getting grumpy.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

to be honest i havnt got much of a cage...im going to buy one of them condo things and build a big cage...that will be a couple of days away for that.

also shes only about 2 weeks ago IF is...

but somehow i really think she is now when she lies on her side i see these little movements like waves...it cant be her breathing coz that goes up and down its hard to explain lol..also we had another feel andi felt something but as i was feeling it,it moved.

could you feel the babeys at 2 weeks its not big at all it was some little bumb...im sorry im not describing it too well i just dont knowwhat to expect as such lol


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 18, 2007)

I also had an accidental litter, between the mum and the dad the 2 buns managed to break mum's hutch door down so dad could get in, as he has free run of the shed. With my doe, she was lying down all the time about a week before she gave birth too, so it sounds like she is, and due soon.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

okaaay...but she doesnt look that big and them to humped 2 weeks ago...as that was when i got him...it doesnt make sense


----------



## naturestee (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe your other girl is actually a boy?

What do the movements look like? Sometimes when Mocha is flopped on her side and totally relaxed, I can see her muscles squeezing on her intestines. It's like a big slow ripple.I don't know why I see it on her but not the others. But it doesn't look anything like babies, it looks like muscle movement to me.

Is this the same bun that got grumpy? Pregnant buns can be grumpy, just like pregnant humans.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

oooh yeah shes grumpy all right lol...i dont know to explain it really,i just looked at her a second ago...i saw this movement at a different spot....to be honest it looks like on one tiny bit of her belly some hairs look like there going togeather and then they seperate lol omg how rough is that..ok say in about a couple of days like 3days would i notice any difference if she was like belly wise or anything like that??


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

You will continue to see movement, and they should become stronger and more noticable. It will almost look like a rolling sea with lots of waves in it. Wildfire would actually let me trance her when she was pregnant and I got a pretty good guess at how many babies she had just from watching how many spots wiggled.

I would try giving her some extra hay to play with and see if she starts to build a nest. Wildfire was making them in her litter box before I gave her a nest box. She pulled her blanky in there too.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW well today was a really hefty day!!

this morning i thaught id let the buns out (ivo and hunny) done the usual play with them talk to them ect......

i went out the room for emmm about 10 mins..i came back and SOMEHOW benji got out his cage...i put him back and i was trying to find how he got out...theres no finding out! i looked through and through for about 30mins,i dont know how the little crafty boy got out!!

everything on the cage looked so normal the side of the cage was tight locked...least to say i really dont know if anything happend..i swear it seems like im soo irresponsible.
i guess that bunsterlove1969is right im prob to mature for these things..

well i will be moving the cages away from each other as SOON as i get one of them cool nic or condo's..lol i dont know what there called but anyway ill be getting one of those and build it.

well iv got a pic here that will show everyone how the cages are...its pritty sorry to say it like this but crap, but hunny and ivo to get out they have a little bridge for when there cage is open.

lol it might actually discust some of you, but there isnt another way to put them untill i get a new cage done..

the pic.......






i know it looks kinda bad,but hunny and ivo arnt in the cage all day there always out every day for HOURS and they love it...when it comes to the cage they dont really do much jus sleep or eat..but i promise you they will get a better cage...i hope i didnt offend anyone with the way there are at the moment....i do alpologise 

kim x


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Desperate times call for desperate measures! I'm not offended in any way.

I think it's a good temporary measure. First priority is to keep them all seperate until they can be spayed/neutered. A nice big condo would be nice, but is not essential at the moment, there's more important things to do.

You've got a steep learning curve, and you're doing great! It may be better to keep Benji in a different room till he's been fixed, just to avoid him from escaping again. A male bunny will do amazing things to get to a female.

You're doing your best, and that's all that can be asked of you.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 19, 2007)

i know, ive been buying books here there and everywhere lol...but yeah he will be going in a different room 2morrow...and also ill be keeping them seperate and get a condo cage for the girls...reason just for the girls is because i can do something with the other cages..hm ill try to be crafty my self for a change lol...but no thank you for those whos been helping me im so lucky to find this site god knows what would of happend ifi actually knew nothing about rabbits!!!

i think that would be a nightmare lol but thank you anyway

kim x


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 21, 2007)

I want to say something here, at the risk of starting things up again. 

"You are a breeder and have a totally different opinion of bunnies to me."

Bunsterlove1969, how exactly is your opinion of rabbits different from mine? I am a breeder, and every rabbit I have ever had, or ever will have, is a pet to me, and gets the best care I know how to provide.Having a "lot" of rabbits, and selling or rehoming part of them, doesn't mean we don't care.

"and we often find that 'young' people who keep buns, put them with another end up with pregnant buns at the end of it!"

I think you would be amazed at the number of "adult" people who also haven't a clue about how animals reproduce, or how quickly it can happen! You would think the old saying "multiply like rabbits" would give them a clue!

Anyway, I know I have said this on here before, but being a "breeder"doens't mean you are indifferent about rabbits as personalities, or don't get upset when something happens to one of them, or anything like that. I am not trying to be offensive or rude, or to start a fight, but it often seems to me that people who own rabbits just as household petsare prejudiced against people who breed. I know all the little quirksand personalities of every rabbit in my barn, and I'm very proud ofthat.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 21, 2007)

my mum was a breeder and my nan i acutally spend some of my days at my mums friend who is a breeder...i would like to be one when i am OLDER lol iv always wanted to be one when i was little iv always since i was 4 been fasinated about rabbits,my 1st word was even appit lol,i know there are looads of risks to it but im a confident woman and i will hopfully be prepared for that..it basicly runs in the family and all the rabbits my mum and her friend have they are very well looked after not in most places in the uk where they dump the rabbits in a cramped place and hardly bother with them....i actually love breeders out here i wouldnt have my beautifle little buns other wise


i know it was a very stupid thing what happend but it was anaccident....i actually went to into a petshop to get some nest beddingand the woman at the shop had a right go at me saying im so irresponsible and kids my age shouldnt have pets at all....not trying to sound all petty but i was for a couple of days i got it from her as well...but its like people havnt heard of accidents before they blamethe middle person:shock:

im not atall starting an agruement but i feel for me to start of this thread it has caused tention and i do really apologise.

i really do love rabbits to PECIES!!!!

they are my most favourite little creatures since forever!

but please dont think cause im a young girl i cant take care of the little babies im not saying it in a bad way i just dont want people to think i am actually irrasponsible..

im sorry this was long i just wanted to tell everyone my story

thank you

kim x


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 21, 2007)

for a couple of days crying...sorry i some how missed that:shock:


----------



## Spring (Jan 21, 2007)

How is your little mystery girl?  Any news?

Accidents happen, but what is important is thatyou learn fromthem . I think everyone just gets upset in the spur of the moment kind of thing. 

Even from a few of your posts, your love to your rabbits shine through. Don't think of yourself as irresponsible, because you aren't. Everyone makes mistakes. You just have to get through them. 

:hug:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to agree, accidents happen. Both my boysare accidents and I would never have gotten into rabbits if my friend hadn't introduced me to those 2. I was also uneducated when I got them, I had no idea a doe could get pregnant that early and at one time I did have a 3.5 month old brother/sister pair together. Luckily she did not get pregnant but I was clueless at that time too, people told me they couldn't mate until they were 7 months old.

Really it's just important that you learn from your mistakes and don't let it happen again.


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I want to say something here, at the risk of starting things up again.
> 
> "You are a breeder and have a totally different opinion of bunnies to me."
> 
> ...




Gentle Giants, please dont fob me off with the old 'breeders are nodifferent.......' spiel! Breeders ARE different to rescues. Breeders only add to the number of unwanted buns out there, and to be honest, it IS NOT fair of the bun either.

I'm not saying you dont know anything about your buns, thats not the argument! my opinion of breeders is not very high, because i know the high number of rabbits needing homes, and the number of unwanted litters....such as Kimmeh's!

I'm sorry, but if adults are not aware of how rabbits mate then they shouldnt be allowed to keep pets! People should do research before buying a pet, as, yet again, it is not fair to take on there sponsibility of an animal if you dont know what you are doing. How isit possible for an adult not to know how animals reproduce? is this not something you learn in school? by having children themselves??? Thats apoor excuse, and a pathetic reason for trying to excuse an unwantedlitter!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2007)

I was not going to respond to this but I am going to go ahead and do so.

Where I live - the nearest rabbit rescue is 200 miles away....and that is one way. When I called our local animal shelter to see about rabbits(before I started breeding and before I had Tiny), I was told "Uh....we only handle cats and dogs. If you're looking for a rabbit maybe yous hould go to the feed store or to San Antonio to a pet store."

Great...the local animal shelter told me to travel 150 miles in hopes that a pet store would have rabbits.

Most of my customers - are repeat customers. No - I don't mean customers who are looking to breed. I mean customers who fell in love with their rabbit and would like to get it a friend. Customers who not only fell in love with a rabbit...but perhaps convinced a friend to get a rabbit...and they're returning bringing their friends for a rabbit.

Where would they go if I wasnt' here? They would check at the feedstore for a rabbit...oh - have I mentioned that I've had three people who bought from the feed store and wound up having the rabbit get sick or be so unsocialized that they wanted to return it? Did I mention I taught them how to socialize the rabbit? I went out to one house this weekend and not only sexed their rabbit for them (they bought two rabbits of mine hoping to have them be friends with their rabbit- and they've already scheduled their spays/neuters at the only vet who will do them - 70 miles away one way). 

I'm not saying every breeder is a responsible breeder. Our local vet in town says, "Go to this vet (70 miles away) if you need help because we don't know what to do." I had someone call me and say, "help! My rabbithas diaherrea..I hear you know about rabbits." Guess what? We saved its life. 

My point? 

Rescues are there because people DUMP animals. They (people in general- not rescuers) have a mindset that it is ok to dump ananimal - that it is a lifetime commitment. Sometimes they got the rabbit from a breeder - but I see more "mutt" rabbits in shelters than I see purebreds.

One thing that really ticks me - is how breeders get treated by many folks. You look at this board....have a health question? How many times do you see the breeders stepping in to help in the infirmary? Or somebody adopts a rabbit from a shelter and what do they want to know?What type of rabbit it is....who answers? Most of the time...it is a breeder.

I'm going to use Pam Nock as an example here. She is one of our most respected members and prolific posters. Have a question? Ask Pam. If she doesn't know the answershe'll find it out. How did she get so knowledgable? She studied about rabbits and genetics because she is a breeder.

I think you will find that this board is one of the most breeder-friendly (and forgiving) boards on the net. If someone's made a mistake - we want them to learn from it and go on -but why beat them up? Not everyone has the common sense we wish they would have.....even adults.

I will say this - I respect rescue organizations. I respect shelters and I respect those who aim to help the bunnies. 

I have a rabbit here - spayed - named Connie. One of the ugliest lionheads I've ever seen. I drove over halfway to Houston to get her -because a shelter was going to put her down for her teeth. They need clipping every few weeks.

Needless to say - I have very little respect for that shelter. She's very happy living a full life here in this "breeder's" home.

So I'll continue being a breeder and converting people in my area to"bunny people". I'm becoming known in town as "the bunny lady" and I get calls for help from folks who heard about me. Everyone who adopts a rabbit from me is given an instruction sheet and is told "I'd rather have you call me at midnight or 2 am and bring your bunny over for me to help - then to have you call me at 7 am crying that your rabbit died." 

I've had people bring me their bunnies to get their nails trimmed, their fur trimmed if it went too far into their eyes (teddy style lionheads), to be sexed and much much more. I never charge for it - and I always try to educate the people.

So I guess I'll close this by saying I am a breeder - and by golly -I'm PROUD of it. I love on every single rabbit I have and I know eachof them not only by name - but their habits, their favorite toys, their favorite treats and much much more.

Peg

*
bunsterlove1969 wrote: *


> Gentle Giants,please dont fob me off with the old 'breeders are no different.......'spiel! Breeders ARE different to rescues. Breeders only add to thenumber of unwanted buns out there, and to be honest, it IS NOT fair ofthe bun either.


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was not going to respond to this but I am going to go ahead and do so.
> 
> Where I live - the nearest rabbit rescue is 200 miles away....and that is one way. When I called our local animal shelter to see about rabbits(before I started breeding and before I had Tiny), I was told "Uh....we only handle cats and dogs. If you're looking for a rabbit maybe youshould go to the feed store or to San Antonio to a pet store."
> 
> ...





> Well, Peg, we could go on for agesand argue our sides. And i will say that you are a special individua land i KNOW you are different to most breeders. I appreciate the work you do and help you give to people, but i'm afraid its not always the same happy story with the majority of breeders.





> Like i have said before, in the UK our rescue centres DO NOT put down healthy bunnies, even if they are full to the brim - i cant understand why in America its different. And its not just 'dumped' bunnies in rescue centres, its people who've had accidental litters and found they cant cope, people who dont have a clue about what it takes to look after abunny, people who get rid of bunnies because their bunny is either ugly(was shocked you even said this about Connie.....how can ANY bunny be ugly??? or is this a breeder term if your stock is 'not up to scratch?'), not friendly, not cuddly...the list goes on. These are ignorant people who havent bothered to do their homework first.





> So i guess its best to leave this argument and agree to disagree on this subject.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm glad you're agreeing to disagree. Consider this part of the discussion closed. 

Let's concentrate on themaybe-pregnant bunny. 



sas


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

i just wanted to say one thing sorry...bunsterbunny poeple can do alot of research all the want and research about every little thing and they could no everything about rabbits..but then again in my case the rabbit could escape..that could happen to anyone at anytime its not the persons fault at all..iv just beein putting my self on a guilt trip coz most people make it out like its the owners fault that the rabbit escaped..even thoough you cheked to make sure the whole thing was locked...

i do regret blaming this all on my self..thanks to the people here who have helped me and arshured me all i was thinking about its my rabbits...and bunsterbunny maybe i am actually irresponsible but that doesnt stop me from taking care of all my buns and if possible ivos babeys im still going to be there for them no matter what..

sorry pipp i just wanted to say this one thing...no more after this i just wanted people to actually know that i love my buns so much even though there just these cute little creatures they know how lovelike a human 

kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

thnaks spring for asking yeah shes doing okay...she seems to be sleeping alot tho..but the really wierd thing is tho..is last night i let hunny and ivo out(i was in the room at the time)and ivo was doing loads of binkies but when shes in the cage she just lays ALOT she was lieing down a few times out the cage really wierd lol..thank you for asking tho appreciate it 

kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

iv just felt ivos belly and theres deffinaltly some change there her belly feels more bigger and i felt movement still doesnt explain the binkies...will update if theres more info 

kim x


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, being pregnant takes a lot of energy! She's probably resting up lots to help her babies grow.And just does a little bit of binkies when she's out of the cage just to stretch her legs.

She must be getting close to her due date, so she's probably feeling pretty heavy, not to mention all those squirmy little guys in there.

I was just wondering if you've got something to use for a nest box yet? And have you seen her gathering hay to build a nest with yet?

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had pregnant does do binkies. Not a lot - but sometimes.

You have to understand something....she's in her cage. If she's pregnant - she's probably sleeping a lot. Then she gets the chance to come out and get some exercise...

....if it were me - I'd do a binky or two also! A binky is a way of expressing "Wow...life is grand" and being let out of your cage to get some exercise IS a grand thing. 

My pregnant does love to play in their cage - they'll throw their food bowl around and they'll play with their toys. Its just that they don't do that AS MUCH.....because they are sleeping a lot.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah im glad shes up and good she sometimes goes mad in the cage but mostly sleep or relaxes lol...

i have a shoe box that she and the babies could fit in i give her loads of hay and sometimes a bit of straw shes moves it around alot but the neats it lol thats all i see her doing just now

also i cant see her being near the birth as the accident happend on the 7th of this month
can you feel the babies when shes 2 weeks gone??

just i do feel things move and while she lays i see things move ever so slighty when i feel her belly
and iv noticed it has gotten bigger


thnx for all the help tho :kiss:kim


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 22, 2007)

What was the exact date that the accident happened on?

Normally it's into the third and fourth week that you feel movement. At two weeks the babies will be about the size of a grape, and not moving yet.

Here's a neat gestation chart. If you remember the date, you can estimate the due date: http://islandgems.net/gestationtable.html

Can you see different spots moving? When you feel, does it feel like there are more than one areas of movement?

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

hmmm i feel it on one spot then i feel somewere else and i cant feel it there..i feel everyday and its on different spots...the due dat i have it probably on the 5th or 6th of next month..


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm... well, we'll just have to wait and see!

If she's not showing any interest in the nest box now (ie using it fora litter box), then you can take it out for a little bit.Wildfire would start building nests in her litter boxes about a week before giving birth, then when I saw that I would give her a nestbox. She would then build a beautiful nest for her babies.

You bunny may not even build a nest, as she is a first time mom, she may just not know what to do. In that case you'll have to watch her very carefully, and you may have to build a nest for her once the babies are born.

And don't worry about touching babies, mom will not reject them!I handled my babies from day one every day.

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I'm wondering if it could be a false pregnancy since the accident was on the dates you mentioned...?

Just a thought.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

it could be i was thinking that butbut does afalsepregnancy show belly bloating...and movents in and out the belly...


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I'm just wondering what the movement she's feeling is.

The bunny could just be gassy, or it could be babies. I've never seen movement earlier than three weeks, but I've only had one pregnant girl.

I guess the only sure way is to wait and see.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

yup but im always prepared lol...
i do however have some good news...hunny and ivo are going to have there own room:shock::shock:

iv decided since no1s using the spare room ill put hunny and ivo in it get them NIC wirecubes build a cage and put tunnels ect in the rest ofthe room.
wellllllllll bunnies having there own room lucky beggerslol 

kim


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 22, 2007)

That sounds so cool! I'm sure they will really enjoy it!

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

yup....i know i shouldnt but i just loveee spoiling my babeys...people think im mad giving them the spareroom...its not even a small room to be honest its quite large lol

i did seriusly upset me when people said i was irrasponsible,didnt care orshouldnt havepets at all...hunny it mostly in my arms at night and she falls asleep...soo cute lol her nickname is little man coz when she sits there she pulls this face and she sort of looks like a man..lol sorry

i have another question (god im such a pain the ass lol)i saw hunny paw digging right into ivos belly is that bad its just incase ivois pregnant i dont want her getting hurt


----------



## Michaela (Jan 22, 2007)

I just wanted to say, good luck with it all, I hope everything goes well no matter what happens!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance:

And, I'm very sorry Sas, but on the accidentalbreeding thing,it happens so easily, it's happened to us and we don't even have a boy rabbit!!!!!:shockon't want to cause anymore arguing, just felt I had to say that

Peg, I love that they call you the Bunny Lady!! I get called Rabbit girl at school a lot:rollseyes


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, I think I could be called a lot worse things than bunny lady...

I love my rabbits. I cry if they're ill or if they pass away...I laugh when they binky and I love to rub noses with them. I hav ebeen playing with one cage of them to teach them "peek-a-boo". Ok...HE started it....but the mama caught on.

As far as being responsible....I think everybody should know how to balance their checkbook, never have an overdraft, and make all sorts of smart choices. To me - those are "common sense" but I've learned that what is "common" to some folks...isn't to others. I once tried talking about this with Art and mentioned "horse sense" and he said, "And since when do I look like a horse to you?"

So accidents happen - whether it is with rabbits or other things. As long as we learn from it and move on....that seems to me what life isabout.

Hon - we're here for you - whether she has babies or not. Just know that - ok?

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

awww thats so sweet thank you..yeah ill know that thanks alot you guys for all the help i really do appreciate it:bouquet:

kim x


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, I want to clarify something here- You said that the accident only happened two weeks ago? But you are feeling movements like babies in there? Here is a question I had thought of. Is it possible that someone else could have been playing with the rabbits and let them all out, or they could have escaped while you were at school and been put back by your mom, or something?


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 22, 2007)

well not that i know of..the thing is i got benji 2 days befor the accident and she wasnt near any males before hand...i mean the vet said she was a girl unless the vet doesnt know what shes doing then i dont know i guess i just have to wait and seewhat happends its really confusing


----------



## Spring (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there ANY chance the other rabbit she's with could be a boy? A for sure they are both female? Sometimes the gender fairy can come along, and a bunny you think is a girl one day becomes aboy the next! :shock:

You never know! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have a vet appointment set up now? 

I think everybody here will agree that to be a truly responsible bunny slave, you have to have the funds to get themchecked out, spayed and neutered.Yes, it was an accident, but honestly, if she is pregnant, while we maysympathize, I really don't think that this is not the type of breeding program people herein theRabbitry wouldcondone. 

I'mnotsure giving mixed breedkits to another breeder is going to do anything to change things, not sure what the plan is there, but maybe it would be better that they go to homes where they too will for sure be spayed and neutered. NB: You're not only responsible for Ivo's potential offspring, but her offspring's offspring.

I can't find it at the moment, but Pam Nock posted a thread once about the potential ofone breeding pair of rabbits.It becomes painfully clear why there are so many rabbits in shelters (or set free to become a quick meal at the bottom of thefood chain).

Right now the best thing to dois to get them to vet and have them all checked, get Benji neutered pronto, and make arrangementsforthe girls, even if it meanssaving yourallowance and stepping up the babysitting/car washing/odd jobs fund or however you earn extra cash.

I really hope you understand this. It's clear you love your rabbits and take great care of them,but if she's pregnant, the buck doesn't stop here.

sas


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi just want to let everyone know i took hunny and ivo to the vets....hunny is DEFFINATLY female..and ivo IS pregnant they said she must be 3 weeks....she said she couldnt really tell but it was around about there she also got me to feel a part and there was this thing bulging out..and then it slowly went away again...i am actually quite happy a bit exited lol


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Kim,

Good news about the babies. Will you be able to find homes for them all?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Did they do x-rays to find out? I ask this because in my area, the vets are not experienced enough to palpate rabbits. Just remember to put a nestbox in soon. Congrats!!!

Sharon


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm just now catching up on this thread and would like to add my thoughts as a breeder. (They may shock some).

Please don't pass these babies on to a breeder. You do not know what type of life they will have. Some breeders will do back to back breedings and the girls will be continually pregnant and nursing. From what I understand - some breeds of rabbits (like the larger meat producers) have sort of been designed for that and they handle it fairly well...but smaller, exotic breeds aren't designed to do this.

First of all - your rabbits are mixed breed rabbits..that is - the offspring will be. It is my understanding that a large portion of the people who look to adopt from a shelter...look for a purebred. They go in thinking, "I want a lop" or "I want a lionhead" - not "I want a mutt bunny".I'm not knocking mixed breeds...just saying it can be harder to find them homes.

Secondly - from what I'm hearing- there in the UK - your shelters are being overrun by rabbits - and they have a no-kill policy. By giving or selling your rabbits to a breeder - the offspring of your rabbits - if not your rabbits themselves - may very well wind up in a shelter and cost someone money to feed, house, give vet care to, etc.

Do the responsible thing for these babies and for your rabbits. The responsible things are:

a. Get your male neutered....as soon as possible. Like Pipp said, now is the time to step up to the plate and get extra jobs to take responsibiltiy for this...deliver newspapers, sell some of your stuff - but EARN the money yourself. Maybe it will help you to not have "accidents" again. 

b. Find homes for the babies where they will be in SINGLE RABBIT homes - OR - if they are going to multi-rabbit homes - YOU educate them on the dangers of not getting a rabbit neutered. Make them understand the rabbits MUST be separated - they can't "play" together and that it is irresponsible for them to do so.

In other words - educate them with what we've tried to help you learn.

I may sound vehement - but I just lost my rabbit that I bred when she was a pet. I wound up seeing her immune system shut down months later and I truly believe the reason I lost my beloved GingerSpice....is because I bred her even though I think my gut told me not to. 

You've had an "accident"...and we understand accidents can happen. But now do the right thing...use what you've learned and help others avoid the accidents.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thankx for that..yeah i wont be giving them to a breeder...just my mums friend who is a breeder shes exelent with rabbits at her home she has a coulple of mixed she said shel take on one of the babeys anytime...im working in a hospital at the moment anyway so ill get the money soon then it will be over lol


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Jan 25, 2007)

*kimmeh_121 wrote: *


> thankx for that..yeah i wont be giving them to a breeder...just my mums friend who is a breeder shes exelent with rabbits at her home she has a coulple of mixed she said shel take on one of the babeys anytime...im working in a hospital at the moment anyway so ill get the money soon then it will be over lol


 

What if your bunny has more than one baby? Do you think she will take them all on?

Good on you for working in the hospital


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

no she wont take them all shell take one of them as a pet or maybe a pair...but not all..it will take time to sell them all but ill sell them iv got seperate cages aswell so they wont be mixed up either 

and just in case ivo doesnt want them im prepared for that also 

kim


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like you&#39;ve got the situation under control now.

So you&#39;ve got a nest box, seperate cages for babies, lots of hay, and you&#39;ve been reading up? What about having a bit of KMR (kitten milk replacer) on hand in case you need to hand feed some of the babies. 

I also make sure I have something to warm babies in case they are born out of the nest or mom doesn&#39;t pull fur (which is very possible being a first time mom). I use a heating pad set on low with a towel on top. You want to only put the towel (I scrunch in up into a nest shape) only half on the heating pad, so if they get too hot, they can crawl into a cooler section.

If you haven&#39;t read up on warming up cold babies, you should do some google searches and read up on it. 

I&#39;ve lost a baby or two from them being cold, and not being able to warm them up quickly enough.

If you have any questions at all, no matter how silly they may see, please ask. Now is the time to learn as much as you can and get everything prepared.

I would also start advertising for homes once the babies are born. Stating the date they will be available.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

well i havnt got that sort of heater but could i put them near a radiator on really low??all iv got to get is the kitten milk replacer then im prepared hopfully so if shes 3 weeks would she be due in about a week then??i just wana be properly prepared and be there lol i wouldnt want to miss it:shock:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 25, 2007)

She kindle in about a week if the vet said she&#39;s in week three, then I would make sure she has everything she&#39;ll need for building a nest from now on.

I have a powdered KMR, which I like because I can put it in the freezer, and it doesn&#39;t go bad like canned KMR. But what ever you can get your hands on will work.

Do you have a hot water bottle? That would work too. There&#39;s also a method using warm water and a plastic baggie, but I can&#39;t find anything on google right now.

Or you could always stick them in your bra...

Normally a doe will give birth with in a few hours of pulling fur. Wildfire was running around all frantic and pulling fur and stuffing it in the nest. She gave birth about 2 hours after that started.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

im just really worried about her rejecting them...i mean normaly my room has always got the heater on and it gets really hot in my room but i dont know will that warm them up...cause trust me it does get quite hot in my room the heater is on 24/hrs...if it gets really hot i open the window just a tiny bit let some air in but thats about it...will that be too dangerous for the babeys do ya think??

i dont wana harm them...it would actually be quite interesting to see how the turn out...i still havnt even figured out what breed ivo is...i mean what sort of lop lol x


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 25, 2007)

Don&#39;t be afraid to touch the babies! I have yet to see a mother reject babies because of a person touching them. It is very important to check over each baby to make sure they have nothing wrong with them, and to find any left over after births to throw them away.

Best bet is to use a hot water bottle or stick the babies in your shirt/bra if they are born out of the nest and cold. 

Most does will give birth at night. Wildfire gave birth at about midnight with her last litter.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 25, 2007)

aww thanks dawn your a big help

i put a shoe box with hay in it...it seems hunnys the one making a nest(nooo shes not pregnant lol)but shes been working on this work of art for a while now lol the hay is all nicely layed out in the box..i thaugh id put the box in there see what ivo does but she hasnt really done anything with it


she also knows now that if shes good she gets treats and nose rubs so her temper isnt all that bad anymore.

sorry iv got another question..
when ivo is near giving birth can she still run around i mean when the babeys are still in her belly??
she still does quite alot of binkies even in the cage sometimes...


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 26, 2007)

She will be able to run around and do binkies and such right up until she gives birth.

Since rabbits are prey animals, they need to keep their agility as they come close to birth. It would be rather impractical for them to become great big lumbering beasts like us when we get near birth...

Maybe Hunny is experiencing sympathy urges?? Or maybe Ivo convinced her to do all the prep work so she wouldn&#39;t have to... lol...

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 26, 2007)

can rabbits make other rabbits actually do that?:shock:

when should i seperate them two??

i woke up this morning and there was loads of hay and straw in the box


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 26, 2007)

Don&#39;t know, I&#39;ve never had two females together. It would be funny though, I can just imagine the conversations...LOL!!

I&#39;m not sure how Ivo will feel having someone else in the cage with her when she gives birth. It could go well, or their could be fights. I would monitor very, very closely to see if they are getting on 100%. And pay special attention when the due date gets closer.

Are they in an area that you could monitor them during the night? I can&#39;t remember if they are in your bedroom or not.

I would suggest maybe sleeping near the cage closer to her due date, just to be there when she gives birth, and to monitor the bunnies interactions.

I would imagine since wild rabbits live in large multi-bunny warrens, that females wouldn&#39;t mind other females around. But it never hurts to be careful, and watch them very carefully.

If you want to seperate them, I would suggest doing so soon.

Have you see Ivo carry hay in her mouth at all? Or is it Hunny still building the nest?

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 26, 2007)

its just hunny doing it:shock:she deff isnt pregnant lol...

yeah there in my room the bed is near the cage anyway the computer is in the middle of them....but hopfully i dont have to seperate them they do get on really really well hunny is constantly cleaning her iv been watching them both for ages today lol


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 28, 2007)

i thaught id ask a question

or 2



i read that pregnant buns could give birth at just 26days EARLIEST....so that could mean ivo can give birth on wednesday:shock:


i just thaught id clarify it...just to make sure...so i can be 100% ready.


thanks for all the info 

kim


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2007)

Do be prepared for day 26, however most rabbits give birth on day 31.

Pam


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup, like Pam said, it is possible, but quite unlikely.

Most buns I&#39;ve had experience with will do it on day 30 or 31. 

But just make sure to have lots of hay for Ivo to make a nest with, and a nest box in the cage. And just be observant, watch for frantic hair pulling or signs of discomfort.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 28, 2007)

hi im wondering if pregnant rabbits could only give birth to 2 or just 1little babeys??

its just that i dont feel much bumps just a couple here and there not much atall..

oh and iv noticed when she lies down she seems to look uncompforable...still no hair pulling..


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2007)

They can have anywhere from 1 to 15 babies. 

Although small breeds (like Ivo) normally stay around 3 to 6 babies.

Wildfire had 4 (one was born out of the nest and didn&#39;t make it though) the first time, and the second time she had 5 babies and all survived. Other buns that size I&#39;ve seen have on average 3-6 though.

If your not seeing or feeling much, then I would expect a smaller litter.

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah she lies down wierd as well her heads down but her butt just sticks up lol it looks kinda funny


----------



## jupiterannette (Jan 29, 2007)

i feel like we are in the same boat!

my girl turned prego in my aniversary, jan 4

so im expecting this week too!

only my little girl is FAT she has always been a petite girl, with her little dewlap, now she is a tank, i hope her little isnt too big for her!

she is also very uncomfortable on her side, i let her lay in my bed on the postropedic matress and she slept for 2 hours today.

i was glad to see her get rest though, she has been sooo antsy


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 29, 2007)

ivo doesnt really act like she is pregnant half the time she does lay down alot during the day but when it comes to me going to bed she does binkies all night:shock:but i deffinatly feel bumps in her belly i dont know im thinking she should give birth eather saturday or sunday...ivo is skinny i have no idea why she eats all day:shock:but you can tell her belly is unusually big when she lays down i dont know im thinking she may only have a couple..well see!!!


kim


----------



## jupiterannette (Jan 30, 2007)

:magicwand::stork:
:apollo::bunny18:bunnyangel::bunnydance::bunnybutt::bunny19:bunnydance::dutch:bunnyheart:anotherbun:bunnydance::brown-bunny


Wave the magical wand and poof a bunch a of baby bunnies are presented to you via the bunny stork!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2007)

How&#39;s Ivo today?


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 31, 2007)

awww shes fine...i swear i still find it really wierd that shes always doing binkies or running around all the time...shes due on saturday or sunday...thanx for asking tho



kim


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to hear it 

Hopefully everything goes well for her! :bunnydance:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 1, 2007)

hi...well i dont know what to say lol but i think ivos in labour:shock:


i just saw this big puddle in the middle of the cage and i thaught it was odd for he to pee there when shes ALWAYS pees and poops in the litter tray also..her pee smells stronger than the one she did in the middle of the cage..it smelt wierd...


she hops a bit funny too..she has her tail in between her legs when she hops but her hoping its shef is sorta wierd...i dont knowwhat to make of it..but i thaught id have you thaughts as this is the 1st time iv had a pregnant bun...

shes also acting calmer too..and eating a heck load of hay..she hasnt made a nest thats the thing..and shes suppose 2 be due in 3days...let me know if she is in labour im so worried at the moment its unbearable


kim


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 1, 2007)

I wouldn&#39;t worry to much (I know, easy for me to say!) most of the time rabbits will give birth with no problem, even first time moms. Of course, I still get tense about those first litters myself, so mabye I&#39;m not the one to reasure you here! LOL She will probably give birth at night, they like it dark, quiet and private to give birth. It&#39;s the instinct of a prey animal, because they and the babies are vulnerable to predators during birth.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2007)

hows she doing?

hope all is well.
:mrsthumper::heartbeat:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

any news...

did she have them yet tonight...

no babies with me yet...


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 4, 2007)

nooope although this morning she was making grunting noises and i notice a bit of leaking i think where getting there:shock:
now its just a waiting game lol

good luck on yours tho jupiterannette hope they come soon!!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

any news on your litter?

i HATE being patient! LOL:colors::jumpforjoy:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 4, 2007)

no unfortunatly its like 1:15am here im sooo tired but i dont wana go sleep incase i miss anything:shock:
shes been eating a ton of hay and drinking loads i picked her upearlier to feel her belly her teets have gotten bigger..but i honestlydont think she will have many maybe 2 or 3....who knows will wait andsee...


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like hunny last night..
i stayed up till 7:30 am


hope all it wellray:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

anything new????


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

no!!:shock:arggh lol nothing yet


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, if you think she got pregnant around the7th of January (I've been trying to go back and read this thread to seethe date..) - I wouldn't expect babies until the 7th of February.

Yes - she could have them starting around day 28 - but the 31st day is usually the most common.

I hope you've been giving her Tums or something like that which has calcium in it.

By the way, I'm not surprised she bit your mom (I saw your other thread). Pregnant does shouldn't be messed with - they're tired andthey're grumpy and they need to be left alone.

When I have pregnant does - from day 28 on...no strangers come in the rabbitry and they are mainly left alone to have their kits. I do pet them and give them treats and their Tums...but I let them be. 

So I'm not surprised at her biting your mom - I probably would have done so too! :shock: She's simply acting like avery hormonal pregnant girl - and it isn't HER fault she got pregnant...or that she has all these hormones raging now.Just something to consider...



Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

i know..but my mum didnt go near her...i had the cage open to put new food in and ivo just came out charging at my mum for no reason we leave her be unless we have to change food or anything but im just gona wait i just want to concentrate on ivo and the kits..


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i hope your bun is ready soon, i need to see pics of baby's BAD ! lol


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

me 2!!! awww that pic is sooo cute!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

any news.....


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah she had 2..but none survived..iv been watching ivo making sure shes okay..vet is coming round later on to give her a once over and make sure shes okay..hmph so sad for theml ittle mites.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Was it that she didn't have them in her nest and they got cold?

How does she appear to you? 

Fortunately, you'll have your buck neutered soon and won't have to go through this again.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 6, 2007)

well one was in the nest but i think it was cold and she had another but on the other side of the cage:?witch was also cold...ivo just seems realllly down i posted pics of her in the bunny blog and you could just tell she looks really down..bless her little heart and soul, girls been through alot poor thing..she knows im there for her


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

im soo sorry, i know how you feel... 

hopefully you being there for her and giving her extra loving through the morning process will help her calm down and not be so aggressive.

:angelandbunny:3 babys have crossed the rainbow bridge this week.


:apollo:but we should be thankfull our mommy buns are ok!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 6, 2007)

aww thank you jupiterannette..sorry for yours too!!but like you said we should be thankfull our buns are going to be okay!!.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww...I'm so sorry to hear you lost the babies, after all that...

I hope Ivo's okay, though...keep us updated, ok?


----------

